# Long distance wishcasting



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 18, 2013)

Something abrewing for the coming week/weekend?

CHANCES FOR SOME LIGHT PRECIPITATION INCREASE FRIDAY AS SHALLOW COLD
FRONT DROPS SOUTH ACROSS THE AREA. THIS WILL BE FOLLOWED BY A
STRONGER TROUGH MOVING IN FROM THE GREAT LAKES REGION NEXT WEEKEND.
GFS/ECMWF OFFERING DIFFERING SOLUTIONS. GFS SHOWING LARGE POLAR
VORTEX MOVING EAST FROM GREAT LAKES SATURDAY INTO NEW ENGLAND
SUNDAY...ALONG WITH COLD/ARCTIC FRONTAL PASSAGE. ECMWF INDICATING
A DIGGING UPPER TROUGH APPROACHING FROM GREAT LAKES
SATURDAY...GENERATING DEVELOPMENT OF SURFACE LOW MID ATLANTIC
STATES...WHICH THEN TRACKS UP INTO GULF OF MAINE BY SUNDAY. SO
WHILE BOTH MODELS INDICATE PRESENCE OF SIGNIFICANT UPPER TROUGH
DEVELOPMENT NEXT WEEKEND WITH RETURN TO COLDER TEMPERATURES...THE
GFS SOLUTION WOULD BE MORE CONVECTIVE SNOW SHOWERS AS OPPOSED TO
ECMWF WHICH WOULD INDICATE A MORE WIDESPREAD STRATIFORM PRECIPITATION
EVENT. FOR NOW...HAVE STAYED CLOSE TO PREVIOUS FORECAST WITH
CHANCE SNOW SHOWERS...WITH 40-50 PERCENT POPS FOR SATURDAY AND A
BIT LESS SUNDAY.


Looks like a light event and I have seen no accumulation forecasts, but definitely something to watch.


Anything else up the pipeline Billski or BG?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2013)

Even Mountsnow saying snow Saturday night hopefully this happens.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 19, 2013)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Looks like a light event and I have seen no accumulation forecasts, but definitely something to watch.
> 
> 
> Anything else up the pipeline Billski or BG?



Snow Forecast is showing snow predictions for Saturday/Sun. Looking pretty good for northern VT

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4844-stowe-mountain-resort


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 19, 2013)

There is a possibility that this gives Bretton Woods and Sunday River a nice 4-6 inches of snow as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2013)

Wondering how Catskills and Mountsnow will due with this snow hey weather people what you think. It be nice to hear from Winnchill even if your not working for Same people anymore.


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 19, 2013)

"Storm" doesn't look so good on the latest guidance.  I can try to post some updates tonight after the 18z GFS.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 20, 2013)

This weekend's system will bring a batch of snow showers (northern resorts favored) but will likely be a typical cold frontal passage like the rest.  A nice blast of snowmaking temps looks good too.  The signals have been trending more favorable just prior to T-day...anytime you get a cold front draped along the Gulf Coast, you want to be watching for what brews down there and rides up the East coast.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 20, 2013)

I noticed that snowforecast.com is up to it's old tricks again.  Yesterday it had a completely unsupported forecast of 17" coming for Cannon this weekend.  Now it's back to a "trace".   I rode that emotional roller coaster too many times last year.  Not going on that ride again.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I noticed that snowforecast.com is up to it's old tricks again. Yesterday it had a completely unsupported forecast of 17" coming for Cannon this weekend. Now it's back to a "trace". I rode that emotional roller coaster too many times last year. Not going on that ride again.



I know.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 20, 2013)

Noticeable dip in quality at snowforecast.com since Winn left.

I'm not a fan of the new layout.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Noticeable dip in quality at snowforecast.com since Winn left.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the new layout.


+1 He was and is a great forecaster. I don't think they care so much about the east coast.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 21, 2013)

Matt Noyes
http://mnoy.es/1c3z8Uj


----------

